# Thinning and pruning crypts



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

My balansae and wendtii are in need of taming. How do I go about thinning them out?

Do I make a sharp cut near the base or pull away the leave completely, leaving no remainding leaf.

Is it possible to give balansae a prune, or will the end rot? The leaves are reaching almost 36" in my 32" long tank. Or do I have remove the leaf entirely.

TIA.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Don't cut the leaves - they don't like that at all. That's the way they grow - long along the surface. Sometimes you can just stick your hand down there and separate plants from the root mass other times you have to uproot the plant and separate them into many plantlets.


----------



## JinxXx0085 (Jul 2, 2005)

I have bronze crypt wendtii... I never have to trim the leaves. I just uproot it and divide it up into plantlets and replant them. The extras goes to LFS or to other hobbyist.


----------

